# WINNERS ANNOUNCED ‼️The Pen's FOUR FOUR FOUR FOUR Giveaway 4️⃣4️⃣4️⃣4️⃣🎈🎉



## The Pennifer (Mar 17, 2016)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED The Pen's FOUR FOUR FOUR FOUR Giveaway *

*So, I said to myself, "Self, when you get to your 4,444th post you should do a Giveaway ... So here it is!!







PRIZES: 4,444 TBTs
This is a huge prize, I am sure you will agree, and to win it, you need to write a short paragraph about four things I love and why I love them. (For those who know me on the forum, this should be no problem) 

I forgot to state length of contest ... Four days, at least  ... Depending on whether that will be long enough for everyone to get their entries in ... So tentatively, but pretty firmly 7:00 PM MONDAY, MARCH 21st

I will use both random and personal preference in choosing the winner, just so you know from the outset 

OK ... Here we go .... Pen's 4444 Prize Winners

GRAND PRIZE WINNER - KING DAD 




What can I say!? Thank you so much for your creative, artistic, and spot-on analysis of things I love ... Shakespeare, art, ACNL and my delight in silly humour!

444 TBTs WINERS: (I know I didn't include this as a prize, but I just have to!) 
P e p p e r ... Especially because you remembered my love for my Mom and the symbolism of the December birthstone 
Toadsworthy ... You knew how much I love the widdle sheep! Lol and pink! And for being so sweetly complimentary 

100 TBTs 
3Dewdrops ... I love that you mentioned my love for my family  and I adore them! 

SHAMROCK COLLECTIBLE ... To otomatoe ... I loved that you took note of my town tune and your nod to my love of cartoon art 

44 TBTS TO THE FOLLOWING:
iicookehmonstar ... Because you noted my love for rain, zebra stripes and drawing  

Cheezyfries ... Because you remembered how I love dragonflies, and Lulu tricks. 
Nightmares ... Because you noted my love of Minions and the beach 
Lucanosa ... Because you noted my love of coffee, chocolate and giving 
Aronthaer ... Because you noted my love of ACNL and your sweet comments about my "cheerfulness" 
StarryWolf ... Because you noted my love for drawing, dragonflies, Minions and Shakespeare 

10 TBTs just for your love and entering 
Kanaa
Giulsiruu 
Aixoo 


I will also be awarding honorary prizes involving four somehow ... To be announced as we go ... 
(You may also determine things I love by dreaming my town of TubeTown ... DC or Dream Address: 4800 3748 1024)

I will be doing some pop quizzes as we go along also as they seem to be popular 
















Spoiler: ❤️AMAZING ENTRIES TO DATE ❤️



otomatoe 
P e p p e r
Kanaa
King Dad
Toadsworthy
StarryWolf
giulsiruu
3Dewdrops
iicookehmonstar
cheezyfries 
nightmares
aixoo
lucanosa
Aronthaer










Spoiler: WIN AN APPLE COLLECTIBLE CLOSED ... 2 WINNERS: STARRYWOLF and NIGHTMARES



NEW POP QUIZ!! WIN AN APPLE COLLECTIBLE!! (Misti was a generous benefactor for this prize)
All you have to do to win is guess my very favourite apple!! It is not a common variety!
So, ... You have to be specific on this as to Variety, and I don't expect it to be easy to guess ... I may have to provide clues 
Let's see, how can I work in "4" somehow ... How about after only four bites of this tasty Apple you will be a fan for life!? ... That's not a clue btw ... Just trying to tie in the four theme!


 






Spoiler:  POP QUIZ 2 CLOSED-WINNER MINTYSKYS - THE UNICORN SONG by THE IRISH ROVERS



NEW POP QUIZ ... GUESS MY FAVOURITE IRISH SONG - WIN A SHAMROCK 


Spoiler: Silly Me










You have to get the title and group correct to win ... and my dear Nightmares and StarryWolf, lets give the others a chance on this ... lol 









Spoiler: SWEET TREAT POP QUIZ CLOSED WINNER POUTYSPROUT - CARROT CAKE



NEW POP QUIZ ... GUESS MY FAVOURITE DELICIOUS SWEET TREAT - COLLECTIBLE TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER ... prize is a "stale" CAKE COLLECTIBLE  ... Same rules apply ... One guess per post ... I want a picture with your guess, please ... I will provide clues as we go along if needed ... And if you have already won a Collectible prize, I will award it to the next correct guess ... Please don't be offended  
WINNER IS POUTYSPROUT ... CONGRATS!!


Spoiler: PICTURE PROOF OF TREAT GUESS



Did you peek? It's not here yet! Lol  
Here it is! 












Spoiler: LULU POP QUIZZES PART 1 and 2 CLOSED - ALEXHAPIE AND KING DAD WINNERS




So, Lulu wanted to get in on the action, as she always does ... Lol ... Therefore, this next Pop Quiz is all about her ... Although she looks totally innocent and will maintain her innocence until her last breath, she is nonetheless guilty of some naughty behaviours ... The first person to guess her most recent misdemeanour will win a *gasp* Shamrock Collectible ... Same rules apply as previously, but this time you must include Lulu in any shade of green font to qualify and to indicate that you have read the rules ... I will allow only one edit for correction, and it must be before the correct answer is revealed, so don't forget the details    And again, if you have already won a Collectible from me this contest, I will pass to the next correct guess 
PART 2 ... Applying  the same rules stated in PART 1 ... The first person to post a picture of my favourite GUARD DOG SIGN WILL WIN A SHAMROCK








Spoiler: LULU AS AN IRISH COLLEEN

















Spoiler: NEW POP QUIZ !! WIN A CHERRY COLLECTIBLE - WINNER - toadsworthy 



As many of you may know and have mentioned in your entries, I have been playing ANIMAL CROSSING for longer than I care to recount from its game debut ... Still lovin' the game and am currently maintaining three towns on two 3DSXLs and also dabble in Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer 
Therefore, this contest is all about telling me something I don't know about the Animal Crossing New Leaf game ... A factoid, a "didja know" or some intriguing new to me thing ... I prefer it to be about gameplay, but it could be background info, etc about any of the game characters ... An example: you can catch bugs in trees, like spiders or bag worms by just whacking the tree with your net 
So put your thinking caps on and let's heayr all about it ... Maybe we will all learn a thing or two 
RULES:
Everyone can enter this one whether you have won before or not ... I am going to choose the most interesting one by personal choice ... One factoid per post ... To qualify you must include ACNL any coloured font you prefer 


 



ACTUALLY, BECAUSE I LOVED THIS SO MUCH, I AM KEEPING THIS POP QUIZ RUNNING BEHIND THE SCENE UNTIL END OF CONTEST ... NEXT WINNING FAVOURITE WILL WIN A SHAMROCK COLLECTIBLE


Spoiler:  SCAVENGER HUNT PARTS 1 and 2 CLOSED -WINNERS- 3DEWDROPS and TOADSWORTHY



NEW POP QUIZ/CHALLENGE!!! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SCAVENGER HUNT ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This will involve the following:
Dream my town  DREAM ADDRESS 4800 3748 1024
Dress up in Mayor Pen's costume 
Pick up the shovel ... And find the buried treasure!!
There is only one Very Special Item buried ... If you find it, you win it!
Take a picture ... This time you will have to actually take the picture to win, and you have to have met all the requirements 

PRIZE IS AWARDED TO THE FIRST PERSON TO POST THE PICTURE PROOF!  
PART 1 WINNER!!! 3Dewdrops!!!
Have fun!! 

SCAVENGER HUNT PART 2 IS NOW POSTED ON POST #547
PART 2 WINNER!!! toadsworthy!!!


NEW POP QUIZ - GUESS LULU'S NEW TRICK - WIN A SHAMROCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. CLOSED ... P E P P E R WINS! 
I have a photo ready to upload as proof for the correct guess 
Some of you might remember that Lulu does a lot of tricks, (as well as her *ahem* naughty behaviours)
She rings the dinner bell for her food, gets me a tissue when I sneeze, etc ... Now you need to guess her new trick ... One clue ... Move fingers quick!
I love it when I get lots of guesses, but if you have already won a Collectible on this Giveaway, I will pass to the next correct guess  
I would post a video, but I find the technology beyond me on that one, so a photo series will have to do


Spoiler:  LULU'S NEW TRICK PICTURE PROOF



Nope ... Not here yet ... Gotta guess it first 
p e p p e r  got it!!! 






*


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

Omg cool


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2016)

congrats on 4444!  I'll definitely enter later <3

Thanks for another giveaway!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2016)

congrats, Pen!  

ooo a giveaway, thanks for doing this!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh dear. I could write about a couple things but then I'd be out of ideas. It's research time! Or maybe stalking time...

Also, four is my favorite number.  <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 17, 2016)

lol I know what one of them is! I will write my entry after work tonight


----------



## otomatoe (Mar 17, 2016)

Whoa! Congrats on your four four four four post! 
I think I know some of them  I don't know if I'm worthy enough to write about you lmao but I'll try to write my entry later today 

Thanks for the opportunity, Pennifer! And goodluck for everyone


----------



## otomatoe (Mar 17, 2016)

Alrighty! I'll start as I'll be away real soon  Again, thanks for the opportunity 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Pennifer! It's me here trying to write down 4 things you love and why you love it. Sorry in advance if I don't list it right, these are solely based on my limited knowledge, but I'll try my best ;D

So first thing first, I highly believe that you adore and love some sort of arts. Of course, I know you love to *(1) Draw*, and the reason why you love to draw is because I believe you can express yourself in various shape and colors? I know you love *(2)** Cartoon* and colors, that's why your drawing involves lots of nice and cheerful colors, you established a cartoon-y and happy style for your drawing, and you love Disney and Animal Crossing too because of that  Next, judging by your town (_yes I went to your DA xD, and we have the same pink brick path anyway lol. Also, your town is very nice! _), I'll guess that you love *(3)* *Literature*? Because if I'm not mistaken I saw a Shakespeare Garden in your town!! XD The reason why you love literature is maybe you find another world in form of words? I'm thinking that you like how the words are arranged and derived beautiful meanings  Last but not least, judging by your town tune..... oh my lord it's Beethoven's Ode to Joy! So hereby, I declare that you must've love *(4)* *Music*! I'm not sure you only like certain type of music or music in general, but I assume a classical music listener can adapt to various music genre easily  Reason why you love music, well.. who doesn't?!  It soothes the soul and a cure for every problem lol.

So yes.. to sum it all, I assume you are a big fan of arts and aesthetics. I agree, Pennifer.. and as the saying goes "the earth without art is just eh" lmao


thankyou thankyou... and I'm out :'D


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Here is my entry for the things that you love! 



Lulu, your adorable wiener dog - I mean what?s not to love about Lulu?  She poses for funny photos and is super smart!  I remember you mentioning if you sneeze she?ll get a tissue for you!  You also love chocolate, you had another giveaway thread dedicated to chocolate and coffee - you are a chocolate lover like me!  (that was a really fun giveaway to participate in)  Your favorite villager is Phoebe, you love her so much you even had Kaiaa design some awesome custom jewelry of her.  I know a lot of people love their moms, but it seems like you had a really special relationship with her & you miss her a lot, in your art thread, you talked about how she was an artist and that she would be so proud of the art you?re creating now and if she were still here, she'd tell you to believe in yourself, the December birthstone that you always display is in her memory.



Thank you for always being so sweet to everyone on TBT


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh when's this closing?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you for the beautiful entries from p e p p e r and otomatoe so far ... Very, very well done, and spot on for things I love!! 
Thanks to all the sweet comments to date also and I did add the closing date, nightmares ...thanks for asking ... I am pretty firm on Monday, March 21st ... my time which is PST ... I may extend it if some need extra time for their entries.
It's a super prize, so get your entries in ... I will be offline for a bit, but will post the first pop quiz in a couple of hours


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2016)

I'll be posting my love poem entry soon!


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 18, 2016)

aahh i'll try this;; 



Spoiler:  four things you love



hmmm...you probably love the bell tree since i see you very often on here <: the bell tree is like a second home to you and you enjoy being around~
i can see you love art from your art gallery!! art is another hobby that you enjoy exploring and learning about! the creativity from it lets your imagination run wild!
also animal crossing?? because well who doesn't? it's just so peaceful and it lets you run away from reality for a moment to enjoy yourself
next you love being *generous*!! it probably warms your heart by being kind to the other forum members on here especially with all those giveaways you host!! just seeing people happy can make your day


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

omg people are putting almost same thing as me, i gotta get mine up!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm actually doing mine tomorrow now! too much giveaway hype... my body aches


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

My entry is in four parts:  Part 1 (Prose) and Part 2 (Verse) are ready now.  Part 3 (haiku) and Part 4 (drawring) are still in the works...



Spoiler: Entry Part One:  Prose



I know that you love Animal Crossing, because you've said that you've been playing the game on every platform since it came out! I know that you love art and drawing, because youve said so and because when you entered Shika's art contest last year you felt inspired to start your Museum thread. I know that you love Shakespeare because you know and quote his works all the time. And I know that you love being generous, because you've held several giveaways, you've commented that you'd rather give than receive, and you give art away not only to your friends but to those who ask for it in the museum (even when they get a little snippeh about changes they'd like)! 





Spoiler: Entry Part TWo:  Verse



A Sonnet Thingy

Thou lovest playing Animal Crossing,
Verily you've played since the game's first start.
Thou lovest sketching, shading, and glossing
Mayors and other fun villager art.

Thou lovest quoting from William Shakespeare,
with humorous references to the Bard.
Thou lov'st being gen'rous to all those here,
Your kindness is indeed your calling card.

But what about us? shall we pick four things
That we love about The Pennifer too?
Generosity, the Kind words she brings,
Patience, and Grace, far more than we are due.

So cheers to you, and posts four-four-four-four!
We hope you post with us, four thousand more!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

actually jk, I'm doing it now! first off it was fun visiting your town! as it is absolutely lovely, although I'm pretty sure I've been to it before lol! The things I'm writing are from what I could gather


Spoiler: Official Entry



Dear, The Pennifer
Congratulations on your 4444th post! This milestone represents a legacy of genuine kindness that truly makes the TBT a much better place. This grace can be seen in how you interact with everyone around the forums and astonishingly touches those you newly meet instantly. We really haven't had too much personal interaction (mostly on my part, I disappear a lot) but ever since the latest one in my cycling thread, I look forward to seeing you around here and know my day will be brightened by reading your posts. From my cycling thread I know you love Sheep, which is a totally fitting spirit animal for your person. Sheep are blanketed in a warm wool coat and it represents how you spread good will, kindness, and warmth to any one whom you interact with. Sheep also come together in a herd and work together to achieve a greater goal and you aren't just a great team player, but a leader amongst your people. In fact you, The Pennifer, are more than a sheep; you are more of a shepard for all of us here and selflessly guide us sheep through these forums and show us how to make our way through the dark, cold world by being that bright beacon of warmth, kindness and light. I can clearly tell that your favorite outfits are Zebra print and it reveals another great part to your character. It shows that no matter black, white, or who ever you are on opposite ends of whatever spectrum, The Pennifer shows you this flowing kindness with an open heart and mind. The Pennifer is there to gracefully welcome you with open arms and help you to the best of her abilities. However I can tell from your town that your favorite color is Pink. Pink is a truly loving and warm color that expresses the joy you have for meeting new people and for life in general. Pink represents an unconditional and lasting love that can not be shaken, something you are no stranger of to showing those around you. And you can show all of these and so much more through the platform of Animal Crossing. You bring together such a creative, detailed, awe-inspiring aspect to the game and truly make it an art in your town. And whether it is helping those out in their towns, letting friends visit yours, or holding giveaways like this you, have used Animal Crossing to demonstrate altruism at its finest. It has been an honor to help you in the littlest way I have (Hope Vesta is doing well) and I look forward to seeing what you can do in the future. Congratulations again on a lifetime of achievements around this corner of the world.


The Text is a little flowery but hey its a writing contest sort of, and I can truly tell you are a person who embodies these things


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

OMG !!! I am so embarrassed and touched by all the kind and glowing words ... I just didn't expect the entries would be so personally touching! Thank you all so much ... It is going to be very difficult to determine just one winner! 




*For now ... Here is the first pop quiz which is more like a pop quest ...
The first person to post a picture taken in my town of another silly thing I love, will win a four leaf clover/shamrock Collectible
(If you can't post a picture, I will accept a detailed description of the exact location of this picture ... So you will have to dream my town to win this one!)*


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

There's a picture of a minion, surrounded by water paths, and bamboo x3

The river is nearby with a waterfall, and there's also a perfect apple tree to the left

There's also a patch of purple flowers, with more trees; there's a rock above that patch


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> There's a picture of a minion, surrounded by water paths, and bamboo x3
> 
> The river is nearby with a waterfall, and there's also a perfect apple tree to the left
> 
> There's also a patch of purple flowers, with more trees; there's a rock above that patch


Congrats! You got it, Hun! Dead accurate  ... Sending your FOUR leaf clover/shamrock now


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Congrats! You got it, Hun! Dead accurate  ... Sending your FOUR leaf clover/shamrock now



Ahh you're so nice, thank you!!  <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

*So, Nightmares won but it's not over yet ... If you can post an actual picture of this you will win a Shamrock Collectible also *


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 18, 2016)

ooh here!!














also your town is so beautiful ; A ;


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Kanaa said:


> ooh here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!! 
You managed to capture other things I love also! Lol ... One of them being COFFEE!! 
Sending your shamrock now, Hun!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

*NEW POP QUIZ!! WIN AN APPLE COLLECTIBLE!! (Misti was a generous benefactor for this prize)
All you have to do to win is guess my very favourite apple!! It is not a common variety!
So, ... You have to be specific on this as to Variety, and I don't expect it to be easy to guess ... I may have to provide clues 
Let's see, how can I work in "4" somehow ... How about after only four bites of this tasty Apple you will be a fan for life!? ... That's not a clue btw ... Just trying to tie in the four theme! Lol *


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

How many guesses are we allowed to make, and how many per post haha


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Fuji?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> How many guesses are we allowed to make, and how many per post haha


You may guess one guess per post and for now, I will not limit the amount of guesses ... Just please don't spam!

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> Fuji?


Nope


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> You may guess one guess per post and for now, I will not limit the amount of guesses ... Just please don't spam!



ah thanks!

hmm so many varieties...  i personally like almost all of them...  maybe Honeycrisp?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

granny smith?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Northen Spy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

empire?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Opal


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

one of the few apples i'm NOT a fan of, so i'd better guess it-- Gala


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

golden delicious


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks so much for this giveaway! 
Is your favourite apple Jonagold? I will enter for the other prize later!


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

is your favorite apple a fiji?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Stayman


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Ambrosia


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

drat, Jonagold was going to be my next guess.  hmm... Braeburn?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Cortland


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Spartan


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Rome

- - - Post Merge - - -

it has to be one of these.... plus I don't think I know any more apples...


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Discovery


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Arkansas black?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Zestar


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Melba


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Baldwin


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Winter Banana xD


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

plot twist.... its actually a peach


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Liberty


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

winesap

- - - Post Merge - - -

is she even here still?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is a Washington Apple a thing?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Redlove era

And lmao idk


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

Honeycrisp?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

White Transparent


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

I think someone said honeycrips already.... Candy Apples?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> White Transparent



hahahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

I saw that one too


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I think someone said honeycrips already.... Candy Apples?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lmaoo ikr 

Mutsu


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Salish.

ha ha we're learning about apples.  altho the best way to learn is to buy a bag of mixed varieties and try them out.  thanks for the quiz bonus giveaway, Pen!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Chocolate covered apples with like nuts or candies on them


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Topaz


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

I took medicinal herbs and plants and we talked about apples for a day.... homie didn't even bring some to class though


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Spartan?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Ariane


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Cox's Orange Pippin

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bramley


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Melrose


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Melba?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Cameo


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Cortland?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Antonovka


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Macoun


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Cameo


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

I hope she goes through the list too... as now people are repeating some.... 

Redlove


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Mutsu?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Cameo



back off I said that already


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Topaz?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Bramley

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> back off I said that already



**** you


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

I liked my guess of Candy Apples, so I'm gonna say it again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Bramley
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



pretty sure I said Bramley already too


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Pink pearl


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

Sweetango


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Toffee apple


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Pink pearl



those ones looked gross


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

elstar


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Green apple


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

annurca

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> those ones looked gross



They're so ****ing weird


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Haralson


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Jonathan xD


----------



## savan1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Macintosh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

baldwin


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

cox's orange pippin lmaoo


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

zestar


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> cox's orange pippin lmaoo



I SAID THAT

Gold Delicious again....


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

winesap


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

newton pippin


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

elstar


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> elstar



said that

topaz


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

four apples sitting in a box


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I SAID THAT
> 
> Gold Delicious again....



WHY DOES THAT MATTER

THATS GOOD FOR YOU
IM WASTING POSTS

- - - Post Merge - - -

idared


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

we've said all of them at this point...


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

ah, Splendour


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Perfect apples


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

annurca


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

belle de boskoop xD


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Apple Pie


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Crips pink


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Apple Crisp? is that different form a pie?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

gravenstien


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Cinnamon Apples


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Arkansas Black


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

royal gala?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

sweetango


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm trying to think outside the box at this point


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

pinova


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

appletinis? do you like alcohol?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

did anyone guess Pink Lady?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

macoun


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

xD I GIVE UP K


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

malus domestica / gloster


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Macintosh

- - - Post Merge - - -

how did we forget macintosh.... I thought of my computer and was like wtf


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

james grieve


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

malus domestica / jonared


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

red delicious?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

iphone


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

egremont russet


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

you actually hate apples


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

ipad


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

tentation


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

ipod


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

reinette du canada


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

iphone 4


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Sunrise apples


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Autumn Gold


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

ipad 4


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

newtown pippin


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Beauty of Hampshire


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

imac


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

haralson


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Benoni


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

kanzi


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Bismark


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

champion


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

seems unlikely, but Hyslop apples?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Yakata Fuji.... lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rajka


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

florina


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Royal Limbertwig


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Nicola apples


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

paradise


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Niagara

- - - Post Merge - - -

Norfolk Beauty


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Annie Elizabeth


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Meridian


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Jazz...there's no way I'm ready through all those posts. Lol.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Bietigheimer


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Milwa, although its a synonym for Junami


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Ruby Mac


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Minnewashta

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jester

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jubilee


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

akero


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Jupiter


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Northern Spy...sounds suspicious


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

alexander


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Obelisk or Flamenco (synonyms again)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Orkney.... isn't this from star fox?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

autumn gold


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Ottawa


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

St Edmund's Pippin


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Oriole


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow, bloomsbury apples are adorable.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

vista bella


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

cox


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Fallawater


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Jk. That's not the name of it. Lol. Api Etoile are adorable.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Worcester Pearmain


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

earlygold


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Delbarestivale


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Chenango Strawberry


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Flamboyante


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Early Windsor


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Chestnut crab


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Theres a Five Crown Pippin Apple, but no four

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fiesta! ai ai ai ai


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Egremont Russet


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

D'arcy Spice.  Didn't quite make it into the Spice Girls...


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Pennifer hasn't been on in over an hour


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Jonagold


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Florina


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Esopus Spitzenburg


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Lord Lambourne


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Granite Beauty


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Laxton's Fortune


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Watch, it's one of the first ones listed. Lol. =)


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Red Dessert


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Upton Pyne


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Hewes Crab


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

yeah I'm done with this....


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Hidden Rose


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

kiku


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Newtown Pippin


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

lady alice


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Pitmaston Pineapple


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

pacific rose


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> gravenstien


I am sorry I was away so long!! This is the correct answer and I am amazed anyone would guess it!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!! You win the apple collectible !
A bit of history on this delicious apple which a Honey Crisp is very close to in taste ... it is Danish in origin and my great grandmother brought one out to BC Canada when she immigrated ... I have always loved them and am actually in the process of hunting for one to plant ... I believe they are now Heritage apples, and are more common in the eastern seaboard provinces.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

Congrats starrywolf!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

ah congrats to Starry Wolf's red gravenstein!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you all for your entries!!!! 
Another prize to the first person to guess my Great Grandmother's Danish first name ... 40 TBTs!
One guess per entry, Please


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Alona xD


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh dear. This might be harder. Abigail.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Nope ... lol ... and my apologies again ... I will try to stay around longer to monitor this time


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Esther


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

emma


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Pernille


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Dagmar


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Isabella


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Ida


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Enid


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Dorthe...I should have saved myself trouble and at least gone alphabetically.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Imelda


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Elena


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

No correct guesses yet ... a clue in 20 posts if not answered ☆♥★


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Camilla


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Lisbeth


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Marie


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Flora


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Sophie


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I am sorry I was away so long!! This is the correct answer and I am amazed anyone would guess it!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! You win the apple collectible !
> A bit of history on this delicious apple which a Honey Crisp is very close to in taste ... it is Danish in origin and my great grandmother brought one out to BC Canada when she immigrated ... I have always loved them and am actually in the process of hunting for one to plant ... I believe they are now Heritage apples, and are more common in the eastern seaboard provinces.



Ahhhh thank you sooooo much!
I will never sell it
, treasured forever <3


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Kirsten


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Freja


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

but am i allowed to enter for another contests too?
Even though ive won already?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Anna


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Julina


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Maren...did someone say that? Am I repeating already?....


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Louise


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Catharina


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Hazel


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Marina


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Sara


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Lara


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Helena


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Pennifer....we're gonna pretend that's an old Danish name.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Amanda


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Josefine


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Judith


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> but am i allowed to enter for another contests too?
> Even though ive won already?


Not this one for another apple, Hun, ... but for any others, yes ☆♥★

btw ... no correct answer yet


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Magdalene


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

OK ☆♥★  CLUE TIME .... STARTS WITH G


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gertrude


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Not this one for another apple, Hun, ... but for any others, yes ☆♥★
> 
> btw ... no correct answer yet



all right, thank you!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Emma


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

enter me pls


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gisela


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gerwara


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Gertrude


Nope


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Megan


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gretta


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gisla


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> enter me pls



ummm...what...? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Minnie xD


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gylla


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunnur


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

The 1st clue was "starts with G"


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

gemma


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunna


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunhild


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gytha


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Gunnur


getting kinda close


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gerhild


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunlogh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> getting kinda close



gunter? omg xD


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

gunna?


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Guthron


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Guthrun


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunhild


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Gretchen


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Guthrun


oh, so close!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Gynna


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunlogh


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunnhild


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Guthrin


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunbiorgh


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Gudrun


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunthrin


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Gudrun


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

gudmunda


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Guthren


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunnild


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Gudrund

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gudrid


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

Guthild


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Gudrid


Gudrun is it! ☆♥★☆♥★☆♥★
WOW!!!  you are rocking hot!!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Gudlaug f


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Bummer.  That wasn't even on the list I was looking at.  WebsiteFail


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

autocorrect keeps changing everything wtf


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Sending 44 TBTs to Toadsworthy also for the guess Guthrun, which sounds like how Gudrun is pronounced ☆♥★


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

yay nightmares!   is that name danish for apple?

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Sending 44 TBTs to Toadsworthy also for the guess Guthrun, which sounds like how Gudrun is pronounced ☆♥★



aww thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Gudlaug f



I'm naming my first child this


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

eh- was it edited after mine was posted??


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 18, 2016)

I have to go to work, but have fun everyone  thanks for the pop quizzes Pennifer


----------



## MintySky (Mar 18, 2016)

When is the next pop quiz?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Ahh omg, thank you!! ^~^

Congrats, Toad, too!


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

4 things I love are animal crossing, my computer, my room, and pencils! All of them allow me to express myself, whenever I feel confident, bad, sad, or proud. They're always there for me, and I can use them whenever I wish (most of the time.) 
THey mean the world to me.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> 4 things I love are animal crossing, my computer, my room, and pencils! All of them allow me to express myself, whenever I feel confident, bad, sad, or proud. They're always there for me, and I can use them whenever I wish (most of the time.)
> THey mean the world to me.



Eeee it's things The Pennifer loves, not you x3


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

MintySky said:


> When is the next pop quiz?


Now, Hun ... lol 


*NEW POP QUIZ ... GUESS MY FAVOURITE IRISH SONG - WIN A SHAMROCK 


Spoiler: Silly Me











You have to get the title and group correct to win ... same rules apply ... one guess per post ... and my dear Nightmares and StarryWolf, lets give the others a chance on this ... lol *


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Haha, yeah, just gonna say I was gonna sit this one out ;D

Good luck guys


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Haha, yeah, just gonna say I was gonna sit this one out ;D
> 
> Good luck guys


You are too sweet and too smart!!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

ah i dont know,  "Danny Boy" by Celtic Woman?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Good guess, but no


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Finnegan's Wake by Irish Rovers  

The *only* Irish song I know.  Hubs sang it to our middle child when she was a baby All.The.Time.

No idea who originally sang the song btw...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Now, Hun ... lol
> 
> 
> *NEW POP QUIZ ... GUESS MY FAVOURITE IRISH SONG - WIN A SHAMROCK
> ...



Okie sure
I already have a smamrock
even though i think i know what it is


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

my favorite, if it even counts as an Irish song, is "Christmas in Killarney" by Bing Cosby.


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

The Dubliners Rocky road to Dublin.

I guess I should know more Irish songs.  I think Hubs plays several on the guitar...


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

"When Irish Eyes Are Smiling."  i dunno like a million people have recorded it.  Bing Crosby again?


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Someone post so I can start listing every Flogging Molly song... So excited to see a couple bands I recognize.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol. Drunken Lullabies by Flogging Molly.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Too Ra Loo Ra Loo Ral (That’s an Irish Lullaby) – Bing Crosby


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

The Foggy Dew by A Parcel of Rogues

I chose this one for obvious reasons.


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

The town I loved so well by Alive Alive-O? XD


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

we talking songs by Irish bands, or like Irish folk songs?

Brown-Eyed Girl, by Irishman Van Morrison?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> Too Ra Loo Ra Loo Ral (That’s an Irish Lullaby) – Bing Crosby


This is not it, but I do love this because my Daddy sang it to me 
....
3Dewdrops guessed the group right on post 301 ... But not the song


----------



## MintySky (Mar 18, 2016)

The Unicorn by the Irish Rovers.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Drunken Sailor by the Irish Rovers


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

John I hardly knew ye by the Irish rovers?


----------



## MintySky (Mar 18, 2016)

Star Of the County Down by Irish Rovers


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Gaelic Storm- Drink the Night Away


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

No way never by Irish rovers?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

MintySky said:


> The Unicorn by the Irish Rovers.


Correct!! CONGRATS!! This is my absolute fave silly Irish song!


----------



## MintySky (Mar 18, 2016)

Christmas in Killarney by the Irish Rovers.


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> Gaelic Storm- Drink the Night Away



Lol. I should refresh the page more.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Wasnt That a Prty by the Irish Rovers


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Congrats! Can't wait for the next quiz


----------



## MintySky (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Correct!! CONGRATS!! This is my absolute fave silly Irish song!



Yay, I finally got a question right! Thank you so much for this giveaway and pop quizzes.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

congrats Minty Sky!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Ayy well donee


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm so excited to get close-ish.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> I'm so excited to get close-ish.



ikr- you deserve half a clover!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Ha ha, King Dad  
Wasn't That A Party is my next favourite!! 
Thanks for all the great guesses ... You, and everyone ... I will be thinking of another pop quiz soon ... and please, if you haven't entered a submission for the Grand Prize yet ... There is still time


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ikr- you deserve half a clover!



I think they should make a three leaf one just for a pity prize for me.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Ha ha, King Dad
> Wasn't That A Party is my next favourite!!
> Thanks for all the great guesses ... You, and everyone ... I will be thinking of another pop quiz soon ... and please, if you haven't entered a submission for the Grand Prize yet ... There is still time



I would enter but I have no chance rip


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> I would enter but I have no chance rip



I was going to enter but decided I don't deserve to win. Lol.  =)


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

have i been entered


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> have i been entered



You didn't do it right haha


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> have i been entered


Hun, no, you are not entered  ... please read the OP instructions for making a Grand Prize entry ... And then make your submission correctly if you like 

- - - Post Merge - - -



3Dewdrops said:


> I was going to enter but decided I don't deserve to win. Lol.  =)


*Everyone's* entry will be lovingly and carefully considered and appreciated with equal chance for winning! 
I always wish I could award every entry the grand prize, but I can't ... Sigh ... That's why I like to do lots of in between pop quiz prizes. Stay tuned ... There are more coming up


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> 4 things I love are animal crossing, my computer, my room, and pencils! All of them allow me to express myself, whenever I feel confident, bad, sad, or proud. They're always there for me, and I can use them whenever I wish (most of the time.)
> THey mean the world to me.



is this correct? what should i be doing?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> is this correct? what should i be doing?



its what SHE loves not YOU xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Hun, no, you are not entered  ... please read the OP instructions for making a Grand Prize entry ... And then make your submission correctly if you like
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Please be soon I need to sleep and don't wanna miss out on more freebies xD


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

how do i enter?
i cant see it in the op


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> is this correct? what should i be doing?


That is a very nice description of what you love, but it needs to be about what I love ... The way to determine that will take some work and sleuthing ... You need to read my post history, visit my dream town, etc ... Hope that helps ... It is a very large prize and to win it will take thought and effort


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

um..
i know you love zebra clothing, art of your oc, your friends on the forums, and giving away items!
Is that right?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> how do i enter?
> i cant see it in the op



Whaaa all the instructions are there


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

4 things you love!


Spoiler: My entry



1: Drawing! I've often seen some pictures of your drawings, it seems like you enjoy them a lot, drawing is a very calming and peaceful thing to do so its no surprise that you like it.
2: Dragonflies: You love dragonflies! Especially Pentail and Banded dragonflies, you love them so much you even dedicated a contest to them!
3: Minions! I know you like minions as I visited your DA and I remember your summer contest where your nails were minions!
4: Shakespeare: You have a Shakespeare garden in your DA, so I assume you love the works of him. About how realistic and beatiful his plays often are
I hope you like my entry, I know I won't win but someone has too.





giulsiruu said:


> um..
> i know you love zebra clothing, art of your oc, your friends on the forums, and giving away items!
> Is that right?



look at my entry for some ideas.... you have to put a bit more effort in like I did and detail descriptions of what she likes in order to win.


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

ok, so you love people drawing your oc and making your oc wear zebra clothing and big sun hats! (sorry my english is bad)
Also, you like giving away free stuff especially when its a crazy amount!
I know you like tbt and you make many friends off of it and enjoy it alot


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> ok, so you love people drawing your oc and making your oc wear zebra clothing and big sun hats! (sorry my english is bad)
> Also, you like giving away free stuff especially when its a crazy amount!
> I know you like tbt and you make many friends off of it and enjoy it alot


Ok ... Thank you, Hun ... I will include your entry ... Don't worry about your English ... You did fine


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

thank you


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

*NEW POP QUIZ ... GUESS MY FAVOURITE DELICIOUS SWEET TREAT - COLLECTIBLE TO BE ANNOUNCED LATER  ... Same rules apply ... One guess per post ... I want a picture with your guess, please ... I will provide clues as we go along if needed ... And if you have already won a Collectible prize, I will award it to the next correct guess ... Please don't be offended  


Spoiler: PICTURE PROOF OF TREAT GUESS



Did you peek? It's not here yet! Lol 


*


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Im going homemade applie pie!  (with bonus vanilla ice cream)


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm going to take a stab at it after all.

I'm going to start with the most obvious, your love for the world of animal crossing.  Seeing as how you have loved it from the first game and involved yourself in the animal crossing community to such an extent I'm guessing it is an important whimsical addition to your life.  Everything about it is cute and adds a nice bit of fluff to counteract "real life." I don't know if you are like me but besides enjoying the cuteness of it I like the familiarity. Hubs keeps recommending games that "people who like AC like"but if it's not AC I'm not interested.  You have a love for family(including Lulu).  The short stories you've mentioned of family members, hubs, g-gma and Lulu show how important family and family relationships are to you. And also it's evidenced by them showing up as characters in your towns.  Along the lines of your love for animal crossing, another thing you love is minions. I think this shows you are a kid at heart and can appreciate cute/silly things.  Hmm. Lastly I'm going to have to add art because you show appreciation for others art time and time again and work on creating art yourself.

I had a hard time narrowing it down after stalking you... Lol.  =)
Edited to make "Art" red.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

here's a better pic:


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Cheesecake?


----------



## pandapples (Mar 18, 2016)

Donuts?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Dove chocolate candy?



Spoiler


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Butter Pecan Pie?


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 18, 2016)

MMMM...your favorite sweet treat:



Spoiler


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

hey its a sweet treat for St Patrick's Day:



Spoiler


----------



## pandapples (Mar 18, 2016)

Macarons?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

strawrberry shortcake!


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 18, 2016)

Another sweet treat! (my fave!!)



Spoiler


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

not just any donut-- donuts with sprinkles!!


----------



## pandapples (Mar 18, 2016)

Cupcake?


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Brownies?


- - - Post Merge - - -

I should edit my submission to add your love of "torturing us." So many goodies on this thread. =P


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Payday candy bar:


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> Payday candy bar:



Too funny. I almost guessed that.

How about danishes?  =)


Wow that took about 20 tries to find a pic that would attach.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> Too funny. I almost guessed that.



haha- its best you didnt then, i keep coming in second place lately.  

eh i cant think of a pure dessert atm, maybe something sweet but savoury like cheddar cheese:


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Pumpkin roll?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh, wow! You have all got my number regarding the sweet treats ... All ones I have mentioned before as favourites, but not the correct guess yet ... Also, nearly all are very specific which is good ... It has to be specific although the picture doesn't have to be the same as mine 


Also, thank you, 3Dewdrops for the lovely grand prize entry


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Pumpkin Cheesecake?


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 18, 2016)

This has got to be it!



Spoiler


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

I have like 5 guesses lines up. Lol.
Coffee Crisp Bars?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

vegan chocolate cake with avocado frosting


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh, Yummy, yummy yummy !!  No correct guesses yet, although some are very inspired! I will be offline for about two hours and will check back in ... I hopefully will not miss a correct guess in the meantime ... I will provide a clue then if needed!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Lindt Chocolate Truffles


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

do you like black and white cookies?

- - - Post Merge - - -

<error."image.black-white-cookies-23-64/> 
oh i did nit!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Peanut Butter Daisies?


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

do you like almond brittle?
<error.image"almond brittle" remotefiletoolarge>


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Sweet Georgia Browns?


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 18, 2016)

brownies!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

do you love these as much as I do???






- - - Post Merge - - -



3Dewdrops said:


> Sweet Georgia Browns?



oops didn't see you post this first


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Artisan chocolates?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

Haagen Dazs coffee almond crunch?


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Haagen Dazs coffee almond crunch?


Lol. I was going to snag that from your old post.


Nutella straight out of the jar?  (totally randomness)


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

chocolate mousse?


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm going with a regular "chocolate cake" as opposed to King Dad's very specific guess... 

::crosses fingers the correct answer is this... ::


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

German Chocolate cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

chocolate lava cake


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

eh. i guess i'll try a few more times. tin roof sundae.


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

HD Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice Cream?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

bread pudding


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

mud pie?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

tiramisu


----------



## glow (Mar 18, 2016)

macaroons?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

man im just gonna start listing some of MY favorites

maple walnut ice cream


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Chocolate pudding pie?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

ben & jerry's half baked


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

butter pecan ice cream


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

buttertarts


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Chocolate Truffle Cake?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

Nanaimo bars?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

macroons


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

m3ow_ said:


> macaroons?



OOPS- Those aren't macaroons, they're macarons!  Disqualified!!!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

One of my personal favorites...


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

forest cake


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

My breakfast, lunch and dinner today..Peanut Butter m&m's?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

peanut butter cup donut from Tim Horton's?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

candy apples


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Reese's PB cups?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

blueberry pie


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

Danish chocolate biscuit cake?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

everybody loves Bazooka bubblegum amiright?  the sweet treat that comes with Bazooka Joe comix!


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

peanut butter cup pie


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Carnation instant breakfast. Was going to go for chocolate milk but...


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 18, 2016)

chocolate truffles?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

carrot cake


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 18, 2016)

Chocolate mocha cake? 

Also, thank you for the giveaway! ^^


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

Oreos?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

peanut butter and oreos






- - - Post Merge - - -

woah. same wavelength dewdrops!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

poutysprout said:


> peanut butter and oreos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right?!?!?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

chocolate bundt cake with chocolate drizzle


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

coffee crisp eh


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> coffee crisp eh



She already said no on this. Where you been?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Peanut Butter cup brownies?  Is this a repeat?...


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

hershey's Eat More bars


----------



## Meliara (Mar 18, 2016)

No-bake cookies?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

everyone loves Cadbury Flake-- theyyyyyy're Flake-a-riffic!


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> everyone loves Cadbury Flake-- theyyyyyy're Flake-a-riffic!



I've never had that! It looks good.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 18, 2016)

Ferrero Rocher?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

everyone loves Big Turk Bites- so bitey!


----------



## pandapples (Mar 18, 2016)

Girl scout samoas?


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 19, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Girl scout samoas?
> 
> View attachment 167358



Why are there so many Girl guide Cookies? We only had two kinds when I was a Girl Guide.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

everyone loves Mirage Bars- so light and delicious you'll have to rub your eyes to see if its really there!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

poutysprout said:


> carrot cake


CONGRATULATIONS!!! It was Carrot cake! ... You win a "stale" Cake collectible 
Here is my picture...


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

ah!  I wouldn't have guessed carrot cake!  congrats


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh yayy! Thank you so much!!  (★^O^★)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your picture looks much more glamourous!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

wow- congrats poutysprout!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm glad someone got it because I don't think it would have been in my first 300 guesses...


----------



## pandapples (Mar 19, 2016)

Grats poutysprout!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you all for your absolutely mouthwatering entries ... And especially those of you who entered suggestions that revealed excellent sleuthing!! 
I will be doing another pop quiz shortly


----------



## Meliara (Mar 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you all for your absolutely mouthwatering entries ... And especially those of you who entered suggestions that revealed excellent sleuthing!!
> *I will be doing another pop quiz shortly*


Yessssss!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Thank you all for your absolutely mouthwatering entries ... And especially those of you who entered suggestions that revealed excellent sleuthing!!
> I will be doing another pop quiz shortly


thanks again!  the quizzes are so fun


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm back in it on the next pop quiz lol


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> ah!  I wouldn't have guessed carrot cake!  congrats


Heh heh ... I really do love this "vegetable" cake SO much!!! ... My clue if needed was going to be the 'colour of the font' ... Carrot coloured ... Lol .... Oh, and the frosting HAS to be cream cheese! My picture had an added decadent caramel glaze (wipes drool from mouth corner)
@King Dad ... I especially loved Your vegan chocolate cake which I believed I posted at one time and the Coffee Crisp bar and "you had me at apple pie and ice cream" 
*sigh* ... I suddenly have this inexplicable craving for CHOCOLATE and SWEETS


----------



## hestu (Mar 19, 2016)

Page 44 

Edit: 45 now, oops lol


----------



## Meliara (Mar 19, 2016)

Did Lulu steal the cookie from the cookie jar?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> Did Lulu steal the cookie from the cookie jar?


Well, she has done that for sure, but this is not the correct guess


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

did Lulu...   chase the cat??


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> did Lulu...   chase the cat??


Heh heh ... No ... The only cat tolerated in this house is a lifeless black ceramic cat!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just repeating the rules for this Lulu Pop Quiz ... I meant to do it before I got any guesses  lol

So, Lulu wanted to get in on the action, as she always does ... Lol ... Therefore, this next Pop Quiz is all about her ... Although she looks totally innocent and will maintain her innocence until her last breath, she is nonetheless guilty of some naughty behaviours ... The first person to guess her most recent misdemeanour will win a *gasp* Shamrock Collectible ... Same rules apply as previously, but this time you must include Lulu in any shade of green font to qualify and to indicate that you have read the rules ... I will allow only one edit for correction, and it must be before the correct answer is revealed, so don't forget the details    And again, if you have already won a Collectible from me this contest, I will pass to the next correct guess 



Spoiler: LULU AS AN IRISH COLLEEN


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 19, 2016)

I bet Lulu chewed up something...She just has that *twinkle* of mischief in her eyes!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

did Lulu  try to sneak a slurp of coffee (or other drink)?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I bet Lulu chewed up something...She just has that *twinkle* of mischief in her eyes!


Nope, but I agree about that mischief twinkle ... In fact it is more like a glaring flame of mischief light!

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> did Lulu  try to sneak a slurp of coffee (or other drink)?


No, I drink my coffee mostly black and she is very disdainful of that


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 19, 2016)

Did Lulu do her "business" in the house??


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

did Lulu bark at or chase a person??  (those mailmen probably look tasty to her)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 19, 2016)

Lulu maybe had a little accident while her owner was out!

*Gasp* It could've been a mess!!!

I have read the rules just to clarify. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Did Lulu do her "business" in the house??


Yes!!! That is the correct answer!! This is really too funny!!


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Yes!!! That is the correct answer!! This is really too funny!!



HAHAHAH! that is hilarious!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

So now, the first person to guess specifically why Lulu did the naught will win 44 TBTs ... It must be very specific!


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> So now, the first person to guess specifically why Lulu did the naught will win 44 TBTs ... It must be very specific!



Don't tell me Lulu ate it....?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

because Lulu was scared by thunder and lightning??


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Don't tell me Lulu ate it....?


NO! OMG!! Not that ... Please don't put that out there in the universe, I beg you! Hahahaha


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 19, 2016)

The idea of you giving away stuff terrified Lulu into thinking she's being given away too!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

because Lulu's owner was sleeping or was late getting home??


----------



## Meliara (Mar 19, 2016)

Was Lulu trying to use the bathroom like everyone else in the fam?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> because Lulu was scared by thunder and lightning??


You know what? This is too close to pass! You got i! 
Here is a funny picture that tells the story!  Weiner dogs are notorious for hating rain, snow and wet grass on the belly, so, yep, she risked my wrath and pooped in the house!!!


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Mar 19, 2016)

Did she not get let outside in time to do her business?

Oops someone already got it cx


----------



## Meliara (Mar 19, 2016)

You can't really blame her... Is it really worth getting all cold and wet when you can stay in the warm, cozy house?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> You know what? This is too close to pass! You got i!
> Here is a funny picture that tells the story!  Weiner dogs are notorious for hating rain, snow and wet grass on the belly, so, yep, she risked my wrath and pooped in the house!!!



haha well thanks for "giving me the putt," i was probably only nibbling at the edges there at the true answer.  My dog is a bit of the same way, if its raining or the grass is wet, she doesnt quite seem to have do as much business as usual when she's outside...


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Mar 19, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> You can't really blame her... Is it really worth getting all cold and wet when you can stay in the warm, cozy house?


Haha, that is true. I'm not sure if my weenie would do the same and do his business in the house. cx


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> haha well thanks for "giving me the putt," i was probably only nibbling at the edges there at the true answer.  My dog is a bit of the same way, if its raining or the grass is wet, she doesnt quite seem to have do as much business as usual when she's outside...



Your answer was truer than you know, because the day she did this it was a freaky, stormy, wind howling down the chimney and lightning storm kind of day ... The squalls blow up quick here and roll in off the ocean and the thunder booms off the lake mountains just behind us! Lulu considered herself traumatized enough to risk the badness! Too funny really ... It is hard for a Weiner dog to slink any lower to the floor since they are already pretty much there .... Haha


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 19, 2016)

OH man! I am embarrassed! I misread it. I thought you said "what"...not "why"...I am sure Lulu would NEVER eat something like that!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> OH man! I am embarrassed! I misread it. I thought you said "what"...not "why"...I am sure Lulu would NEVER eat something like that!


Thank you ... I hope the universe considers that a retraction and it will just pass on over that little Weiner dog pea brain ... (I do love her even if I trash her)

- - - Post Merge - - -



iicookehmonstar said:


> Haha, that is true. I'm not sure if my weenie would do the same and do his business in the house. cx


It is so understanding of you, 3Dewdrops and iicookehmonstar, to make these concessions for the naughty Lulu ... She sends you her best slurpy doggie kisses and a Biig Weiner dog wink! 

This is it for me tonight ... Signing off ... Thanks for all the wonderfully entertaining entries and posts!
There will be more Pop Quizzes tomorrow ... One more Shamrock from Lulu to win. 
Night night


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Mar 19, 2016)

My Entry cx :

Hey! Just wanted to say thanks for doing this giveaway! I may not have a chance but it doesn't hurt to try! My first thing I think you love ( Well who wouldn't love their furry friend! c: ) is your Dachshund Lulu. Dogs are in my opinion the best companion. They're are perfect furry best friends that will care about you! Dogs can tell if your sad too so they will try their best to cheer you up! Dogs will also protect you so you can feel more safe knowing your dog is by your side! I'm sure I can imagine you cuddling up with Lulu whenever you're feeling down, or whenever you want to "pamper" your pet!
My second thing I think you love is Rain. When ever it isn't thunderstorming rain can actually be soothing to hear. It also gives you an great excuse to cuddle up in bed and read a good book and maybe have a bit of tea! Rain could also be neat to watch too! It's always interesting to see the first few drops of rain fall onto the ground!
My third thing I think you love is zebra prints! Not only are zebra prints beautiful to see they actually are cool to wear too! I think a zebra print outfit would look really cute! Not to mention the colors of a zebra print are great too!
My last thing I think you love is drawing. I think you would love drawing because it is to be honest a fun thing to do! When ever I draw my creativity flows onto the paper straight from my pencil! It's also facinating to see what your drawing looks like when it's done! Even if you think your artwork is bad it may look perfect to other people. But artwork isnt just about looks either it's actually important that you enjoyed doing the activity! 
Hopefully I did alright! I'm starting to think my reasons don't make sense but again atleast I tried! cx


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

iicookehmonstar said:


> My Entry cx :
> 
> Hey! Just wanted to say thanks for doing this giveaway! I may not have a chance but it doesn't hurt to try! My first thing I think you love ( Well who wouldn't love their furry friend! c: ) is your Dachshund Lulu. Dogs are in my opinion the best companion. They're are perfect furry best friends that will care about you! Dogs can tell if your sad too so they will try their best to cheer you up! Dogs will also protect you so you can feel more safe knowing your dog is by your side! I'm sure I can imagine you cuddling up with Lulu whenever you're feeling down, or whenever you want to "pamper" your pet!
> My second thing I think you love is Rain. When ever it isn't thunderstorming rain can actually be soothing to hear. It also gives you an great excuse to cuddle up in bed and read a good book and maybe have a bit of tea! Rain could also be neat to watch too! It's always interesting to see the first few drops of rain fall onto the ground!
> ...


Thank you  This is lovely ... You are entered


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Ooh any more prizes handed out?


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2016)

ooh! i haven't entered one of your giveaways in awhile, so i'll give this one a shot  thanks for doing another giveaway pennifer!



Spoiler:  



from what i've seen/remember, i think that you love dragonflies! i remember being in a giveaway where we posted pictures, quotes, and art of them. i think that you even had a poem about them!
i think that you love art, i used to always see your lovely drawings on "looking for art threads"! i also remember seeing some crafts and framed art from the pieces that you've purchased on TBT. you also have lots of commissioned art pieces in your signature!
i think that you love your dog lulu, she's even in the art in your signature! there was a giveaway once where we posted dog quotes in order to win prizes, and it was all dedicated your dog! i remember that you printed out the winners on a piece of paper and had lulu present them herself  i also remember that her signature trick was pressing down on a bell to indicated that she wanted her dinner, which is so adorable! 
finally, i think that you love to give, you've done so many giveaways over the years, giving away lots of tbt and even physical games! your kindness has made me remember you as one of the kindest members on tbt, even though i've been gone for quite awhile. as soon as i saw your name, i knew that you'd be doing another wonderful giveaway! you also don't just giveaway one prize, you give out many so that even if someone doesn't win the big one, they'll get a smaller but just as wonderful prize. thank you for all your kindness, pennifer!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

I most likely won't win, but it seems cute, so I'll give it a go haha



Spoiler: lmao



You love *drawing* because it's a great way to express yourself, and you enjoy drawing cute characters. This also links to the next thing you love: *giving and making people happy!* You have that art thread in the Museum, where you give out freebies of AC:NL mayors and their villagers. I've also seen you give out free art in the Museum Shop.  You've also done a load of awesome giveaways, including this one, of course haha. You also like to make the giveaways fun and interesting, by doing little games and quizzes throughout, giving people a chance to win something, even if it's not the main prize. You also love *minions* as I know you have patterns of them in your town! They're cute, and love to have fun, just like you! (Yes, you're both cute and fun to be around) Lastly, I think you love the *beach.* Your mayor in your avatar, and in your signature, is at the beach. I've also noticed it's rainy and stormy, but your mayor is wearing sunglasses! Even though there are bad times, I feel like you you refuse to let it get to you, and still see the sunshine no matter what  <3



Congrats, on all those posts, The Pennifer ^~^

You're an awesome person, so stick around, ok? x3


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

My entryy



Spoiler: hi



I think the first thing you love is your dog, Lulu! She is a cute little wiener dog, and I'm sure you love her with all your heart. The second thing I think you love is minions. I've seen your older giveaways and you told us once to post a funny minion meme. (At least I think that's what you said lol) The third thing I think you love is drawing! Your art is amazing, and you're very talented. Keep doing what you're doing, and never stop! The last thing I think you love is to be friendly! You're always super nice, and never mean to others. That's what I love about you, you are always positive and I'm sure you always have a smile on your face.



There's my entry haha.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll take a shot at the giveaway, and thank you again for hosting it! 



Spoiler:  



First off, you love your dog *Lulu*!  She's such a cutie, and if she was mine, I'd love her a ton too!

Next, you love *coffee* and *chocolate*!   I know it's technically two things, but I know you love them a lot!  Especially after remembering you and Lulu's chocolate and coffee themed giveaway you hosted last year.

You also love *art*, especially drawing different fun and cute characters, and making art of Lulu too!

Finally, you love *giving things away*!  Over the year I've been on here, I've seen you host more giveaways and give away more stuff than anyone else!  It's always exciting to see another one of your giveaways appear in the TBT Marketplace, and they're always really fun with the different themes you use.  (I really loved the chocolate and coffee themed giveaway the most though ahaha)


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you all, cheezyfries, nightmares, aixoo, and lucanosa for your lovely entries! 
I have read them all over carefully with very much appreciation for all the sweet comments and expressions about remembered threads and contests! ... And you are all entirely correct about the things I love


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

PART 1 closed - aleshapie and King Dad winners 
So, Lulu wanted to get in on the action, as she always does ... Lol ... Therefore, this next Pop Quiz is all about her ... Although she looks totally innocent and will maintain her innocence until her last breath, she is nonetheless guilty of some naughty behaviours ... The first person to guess her most recent misdemeanour will win a *gasp* Shamrock Collectible ... Same rules apply as previously, but this time you must include Lulu in any shade of green font to qualify and to indicate that you have read the rules ... I will allow only one edit for correction, and it must be before the correct answer is revealed, so don't forget the details  And again, if you have already won a Collectible from me this contest, I will pass to the next correct guess 

PART 2 ... _Applying  the same rules stated in PART 1_ ... The first person to post a picture of my favourite GUARD DOG SIGN WILL WIN A SHAMROCK COLLECTIBLE ... I have a picture ready to reveal as winning confirmation ... Yes, Lulu is a dachshund or Weiner dog   but please keep it clean folks  


Spoiler: LULU AS AN IRISH COLLEEN


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

ooo am i eligible?  (edited to mention that this is about Lulu )



Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

hi Pen!  here's mine  is it just one entry per person for this one? Lulu


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

yay! (forgot Lulu)



Spoiler:


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

here's another one Lulu


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

that's a good one Pepper!

I guess I'll stick to variation on a theme for my guess about Lulu's sign.



Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

Lulu


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

one more variation on a theme for Lulu.  (and then i better start coming up w/something new i think)



Spoiler


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 19, 2016)

*Lulu~*



Spoiler:


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 19, 2016)

here's another Lulu


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

don't mess with Lulu:


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2016)

beware of lulu!


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 19, 2016)

double post


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

she's not sure about The Pennifer's favorite, but Lulu says her own favorite is this sign:


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> don't mess with Lulu:


YAY!!! This is it! Isn't it hilarious!?
They are ALL wonderful, but this is my favourite ... Here is picture proof 







King Dad got the correct answer but I can't seem to post at present

Edited to clean up glitchy triple posts


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Everything is so glitchy omfg

Maybe if I post, it'll fix....xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 19, 2016)

broken-


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks to my clever deduction, I was able to save-- yeah, I don't even know where I was going that.....ANYWAY CONGRATS KING DAD


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks so much Penn!! 

and thanks everyone for the congrats.  

wow that was quite a random guess on my part.  I almost wish I had found that one later, there are a lot of funny signs still that we didnt manage to post yet...


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 19, 2016)

im never going to win but might as well post!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 19, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> im never going to win but might as well post!



it has no point so yeah


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> Thanks so much Penn!!
> 
> and thanks everyone for the congrats.
> 
> wow that was quite a random guess on my part.  I almost wish I had found that one later, there are a lot of funny signs still that we didnt manage to post yet...


 Keep them handy ... They maybe required at a later date! Actually, every post was perfect, and I wish I could use them all ... I am still laughing! That's the best part of doing a thread like this! 

And just saying thank you again to everyone for all the hilarious entries


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

NEW POP QUIZ !! WIN A CHERRY COLLECTIBLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As many of you may know and have mentioned in your entries, I have been playing ANIMAL CROSSING for longer than I care to recount from its game debut ... Still lovin' the game and am currently maintaining three towns on two 3DSXLs and also dabble in Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer 
Therefore, this contest is all about telling me something I don't know about the Animal Crossing New Leaf game ... A factoid, a "didja know" or some intriguing new to me thing ... I prefer it to be about gameplay, but it could be background info, etc about any of the game characters ... An example: you can catch bugs in trees, like spiders or bag worms by just whacking the tree with your net 

So put your thinking caps on and let's hear all about it ... Maybe we will all learn a thing or two 
RULES:
Everyone can enter this one whether you have won before or not ... I am going to choose the most interesting one by personal choice ...please, only One factoid per post ... To qualify you must include *ACNL in any coloured font you prefer* 
I will let you know which facts I did not know ... But it may still qualify to win just for its interest value ... End of pop quiz still to be determined ... I may be offline for an hour or so, so just keep posting


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 19, 2016)

How do I change the font like you are asking? I always wondered lol


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> How do I change the font like you are asking? I always wondered lol


Oh, it's simple, Hun ... Just select your word, ACNL for example, tap the A symbol to drop down the colour palette, and select the one you like  Voila! Coloured text!


----------



## hestu (Mar 19, 2016)

Did you know that if you dig a hole in front of a bench, slide onto the bench, and jump off in front of the hole you'll fall in as if it was a pitfall?

Edit: ACNL


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 19, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Did you know that if you dig a hole in front of a bench, slide onto the bench, and jump off in front of the hole you'll fall in as if it was a pitfall?
> 
> Edit: ACNL


Yay ... See, this is what I mean! Gunna try this for sure


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

did you know that k.k slider is based off of kazumi totaka (japanese video game composer)?

ACNL


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 19, 2016)

ACNL oh hooooooo!

Did you know there is a trash can behind the locker, on the other side of the train fence in the station?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

an ACNL factoid:

When you dig up buried fossils in ACNL, the game's program does not randomly determine what kind of fossils you've found until you actually take them to Blathers.  This factoid comes in handy when you are trying to find those last few pesky fossils that you need for completing your museum collection.  What I do is wait until my pockets are full with 16 unidentified fossils.  I then go see Blathers and have him identify all 16 in one fell swoop.  If I dont see anything I need in the identified results, then I quit without saving, re-start, and the 16 are reset back to unidentified status.  I then go back to Blathers so that the ACNL program re-shuffles the deck as to what those fossils will randomly turn out being when you hand them to Blathers.  I continue this process until I've picked up the specific fossils I need.  This saves soooo much time in completing the fossil collection.  (this same trick would come in handy if one were collecting specific fossils for their forum shop, too, or to make a specific dino model with cyrus)


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 19, 2016)

so wait we can post another factoid... in another post right? ACNL

Did you know frog villagers don't carry umbrellas in the rain


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 19, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> so wait we can post another factoid... in another post right? ACNL
> 
> Did you know frog villagers don't carry umbrellas in the rain



good one- i have Ribbot in my town and i never picked up on that before!  (makes sense though when i think about it...)


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 19, 2016)

King Dad said:


> good one- i have Ribbot in my town and i never picked up on that before!  (makes sense though when i think about it...)



Diva did it first when I noticed and I thought it was a mistake or glitch or something.....

You probably know about stump designs, but did you know that of the 12 designs, 6 are specific to regular trees and 6 are specific to cedar.... ACNL


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

in acnl, there were originally planned to have bonfires at the beaches in the town ~


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

for ACNL , if you start a new town on April Fools day, Blanca greets you on the train instead of Rover


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

if you like to shake your trees in ACNL  to look for bells or furniture, but hate getting stung by bees just open your gates at the train station, even if no one is visiting you, no bee hives will fall from the trees


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

in acnl, mira's design is based off sailor venus from sailor moon ~


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

I heard that the cockroach ghost, death animation is supposed to be reminiscent of when the Pikmin die in the Pikmin games.... I can't say I've seen a cockroach in ACNL though because I'm clean!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

In ACNL if you have the golden shovel, you can plant 1k bell bags (instead of having to buy regular tree saplings) to plant regular trees - there is a very very small chance that it would turn into a bell tree


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

New to ACNL, Isabelle's head is designed to look like a bag of bells.... so she literally "Is a Bell...e" Isabelle


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

In acnl, when you're leading isabelle to the place you want to build a pwp, there's a very light jingling sound as she follows you (it sounds like coins or bells)


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

Someone was talking about this in a thread a few days/ weeks ago but in ACNL there are actually different color trains for different reasons or times.... so take notice of the train next time you hear it go by


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

Supposedly in acnl the lovely phone can be used as a fortune teller


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

at 3:33am on sundays and mondays in ACNL an alien will appear on the TV Screens in your house


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

In ACNL, you can time-travel backwards as far as you wish, and the game will only treat it as a single day for purposes of determining changes in your town (such as weeds, flowers, bed-head, and any villagers' move-out schedule...)


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

Even though you can't see it in game, the other side of the mayor's desk in acnl looks like this:


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> Even though you can't see it in game, the other side of the mayor's desk in acnl looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 167425



oooo- how'd you get that?!


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> oooo- how'd you get that?!



Found it online a while back, pretty cool, huh?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

OMG!! Please keep these coming! They are all fantastic ... It is going to be *very* hard to determine a winner!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

If you have the silver axe in ACNL, you will create a special stump design on every tree you cut down, but when you use a golden axe, it will be random if you get a special stump design


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

It's not in game but acnl's isabelle has her own twitter account that's commissioned by nintendo


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

ACNL factoid re Katrina:  she will only sell you one of her two lucky items (celebration hat, and tingle hood) IF your fortune is bad luck for the day, AND you don't have one of her standard recommended clothing items for that day in your pockets, AND if you have 10k IGB on you.  (she charges 10k bells for each item, even though they are much cheaper to re-order at TT Emporium once youve got them catalogued).


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

Gracie and Saharah are actually male in the Japanese version of acnl  Going to bed now, good luck everyone!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

ACNL factoid/tip:  

contrary to popular belief, the best way to make money profit selling royal crowns, isn't selling them at recycle when they're on special.  (its true the sales price then would be 600k IGB, nothjing to sneeze at).  The best way to make money off those royal croans is to hold out until a lazy villager camps out in your town, and then sell to them in their "what did i eat" game for 1.1 to 1.4 Million bells!!  In the "what did i eat game" the lazies will pay you four to five times the recycle shop price for your items!  this especially comes in handy if somebody wants to pay you for a trade by using royal crowns as currency.  You credit them 300k IGB for each royal crown they give you (standard recycle shop price).   Then when the lazy camper eventually arrives, you sell all your hoarded royal crowns for 1.2M+ IGB each-- youve just quadrupled your money!!  (better keep your pockets empty when you see the lazy except for that crown, youre gonna need the room for bell bags...)


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ACNL factoid/tip:
> 
> contrary to popular belief, the best way to make money profit selling royal crowns, isn't selling them at recycle when they're on special.  (its true the sales price then would be 600k IGB, nothjing to sneeze at).  The best way to make money off those royal croans is to hold out until a lazy villager camps out in your town, and then sell to them in their "what did i eat" game for 1.1 to 1.4 Million bells!!  In the "what did i eat game" the lazies will pay you four to five times the recycle shop price for your items!  this especially comes in handy if somebody wants to pay you for a trade by using royal crowns as currency.  You credit them 300k IGB for each royal crown they give you (standard recycle shop price).   Then when the lazy camper eventually arrives, you sell all your hoarded royal crowns for 1.2M+ IGB each-- youve just quadrupled your money!!  (better keep your pockets empty when you see the lazy except for that crown, youre gonna need the room for bell bags...)


Holy Moly! I can't wait to try this one out! ... And the fossil one was excellent also ... I am heading off to bed now and will check for more tips in the morning  I will be awarding prizes then


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2016)

ACNL if you blow into the 3ds mic while holding a pinwheel or dandelion puff your character will blow on it. I just wanted to post that because it really confused me the first time it happened lol (I wasn't blowing on the mic, I just spoke loudly/laughed too close to it)


----------



## sej (Mar 20, 2016)

ACNL
There is this glitch where you can go into the river! You have to have a tweeter to do this, you will also need more than one person. So what you do is you stand by the river and keep on tweeting the tweeter repeatedly then other people push you and eventually you will go in! Don't worry, it is easy to come back out again! Just walk out of the river! XD Sorry, it really isn't a tip as such aha


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

AC:NL
I'm not sure if this is what you mean buut....

A lot of people think Tom Nook is just a racoon, but he is in fact a tanuki, a Japanese dog racoon. (They're not very related to an actual racoon, though). 



Spoiler: Explanation on how tanuki are depicted as mythical if you're even interested xD



The subspecies of raccoon dog native to Japan is known as the tanuki. In addition to being a real animal, tanuki are also found throughout Japanese folklore as mystical, shape-shifting spirits called Bake-danuki.

Bake-danuki, which literally means "monster raccoon dog," belong to a class of Japanese spirit monsters called the*yōkai. While most yōkai have a tendency for outright malevolence, the bake-danuki has shed this frightening reputation over the past few centuries in favor of a more harmless, jovial lifestyle focused on bestowing humans with good fortune and prosperity.

Today, the furry, fun-loving scamp is depicted with a bulbous belly, massive scrotum and a host of goofy facial expressions. The items he carries may vary, but it's most common to see him clutching a sake flask and a promissory note of unpaid bills.

Believe it or not, the mythical tanuki's exaggerated scrotum has nothing to do with male virility or sexual over-indulgence.

The origin of this defining characteristic dates back to 19th century, when metal workers wrapped gold in tanuki skin before hammering it into gold leaf. The strength of the tanuki's skin was so great that, according to legend, a tiny piece of gold could be hammered thin enough to stretch across eight tatami mats.

Because the Japanese terms for a small ball of gold ("kin no tama") and testicles ("kintama") are so phonetically similar, the image of a tanuki with a gigantic testicular region is now associated with good fortune and stretching one's money.


There's things about unpaid bills and money in that explanation, so you can see why Tom is nicknamed "Tanooki" ;D (Tom Nook; Tomnooki; Tanooki).

Tanuki have also been thought to be able to transform leaves into money, like how leaves turn into furniture in the game.


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

In *acnl* Phyllis (Pelly's sister who takes the night shift at the Post Office), does not celebrate with you when you pay off your debt at the ABD machine, whereas pelly claps when you pay it off


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2016)

Supposedly in acnl the King Tut mask can be used in a glitch to fall into the river and walk around


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

ANNOUNCING THE WINNER!! ... TOADSWORTHY ... Chosen because this snippet of knowledge about Isabelle and the play on words (which I love!) just delighted me! The Cherry Collectible goes to you





Actually, I really enjoyed ALL your entries! 

..........................
Thank you all for the wonderfully fun and interesting tips and facts ... It was very hard to chose just one Winner
However, because I loved all these entries so much, I am awarding the following prizes in addition:
ZANE - 44 TBTs ... I tried this out right away while holding a tweeter and to my delight it worked! Who knew!? Lol
King Dad - 44 TBTs ... You had the most amazing tips on gameplay and "makin' da money"
Hillaruhsaur - 10 TBTs  ... I love game glitches and yours were intriguing ... Loved the picture behind the desk 

I AM GOING TO LEAVE THIS POP QUIZ RUNNING IN THE BACKGROUND UNTIL MONDAY NIGHT WHEN I CLOSE ... KEEP POSTING TIPS AND I WILL AWARD A SHAMROCK COLLECTIBLE TO MY FAVOURITE


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

Posted this on OP:



ACTUALLY, BECAUSE I LOVED THIS SO MUCH, I AM KEEPING THIS POP QUIZ RUNNING BEHIND THE SCENE UNTIL END OF CONTEST ... NEXT WINNING FAVOURITE WILL WIN A SHAMROCK COLLECTIBLE


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

*NEW POP QUIZ/CHALLENGE!!! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SCAVENGER HUNT ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This will involve the following:
Dream my town  DREAM ADDRESS  4800 3748 1024
Dress up in Mayor Pen's costume 
Pick up the shovel ... And find the buried treasure!!
There is only one Very Special Item buried ... If you find it, you win it!
Take a picture ... This time you will have to actually take the picture to win, and you have to have met all the requirements 






PRIZE IS AWARDED TO THE FIRST PERSON TO POST THE PICTURE PROOF!
Have fun!! *


----------



## Meliara (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh my goodness I sure hope I'm the first to get this pic up!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



I should probably go read instructions...


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> Oh my goodness I sure hope I'm the first to get this pic up!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


CONGRATS!! You got it! And you are the first! I am sending you your CHOCOLATE CAKE COLLECTIBLE


----------



## Meliara (Mar 20, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> CONGRATS!! You got it! And you are the first! I am sending you your CHOCOLATE CAKE COLLECTIBLE



Seriously, trying not to cry I'm so happy...  Thank you sooooooo much for your generosity Penn!!!! You are a total sweetheart!!!!

(never thought I'd get one!! <3  <3 )


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

3Dewdrops said:


> Seriously, trying not to cry I'm so happy...  Thank you sooooooo much for your generosity Penn!!!! You are a total sweetheart!!!!
> 
> (never thought I'd get one!! <3  <3 )


Yay! I am SO happy you won!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to be offline for a couple of hours ... Keep posting, everone ... There are more fabulous prizes to win


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> *NEW POP QUIZ/CHALLENGE!!! ...  SCAVENGER HUNT ...
> This will involve the following:
> Dream my town  DREAM ADDRESS  4800 3748 1024
> Dress up in Mayor Pen's costume
> ...



this is so cool-- Ive never seen anyone do a scavenger hunt ingame before, what a great idea!  
congrats 3DD on the choco cake, and congrats Toads on the cherry!  Thanks Pen for the consolation bells, and for all these fun contests!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> ANNOUNCING THE WINNER!! ... TOADSWORTHY ... Chosen because this snippet of knowledge about Isabelle and the play on words (which I love!) just delighted me! The Cherry Collectible goes to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the cherry! I will display it proud once I make it back home! My mind was blown after I realized the Isabelle thing!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

My entry Part 3 (haiku) is now ready!  Part 4 (drawring) is still in the works; I've made the concept sketch, hopefully i find skillz to turn it into something better! )



Spoiler: Entry Part Three:  haiku



they say that traditionally, haikus are not titled, but I gave these titles so that they would correspond to four things you love, and so that they would also coordinate with Parts 1 and 2 of my entry.   



Spoiler: ACNL



crossing animals
make many ingredients
found in HotDoggy





Spoiler: Drawing in the Museum



Ibis makes ostrich
thanks to encouragement of
a chubby Whitney





Spoiler: urchins flee! it's Billy S.



casting lines in threads
fishing for sole of wit, finds
hongry Bard knifejaws





Spoiler: Generosity (thanks for picking up the putt)



when rain falls thickly
splitter-splattering outside,
Lulu goes inside.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

OK ? I am set up and ready for SCAVENGER HUNT PART 2
There are four items which I happen to personally love buried in my town ? the same rules apply:
*NEW POP QUIZ/CHALLENGE!!! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SCAVENGER HUNT PART 2 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This will involve the following:
Dream my town  DREAM ADDRESS  4800 3748 1024
Dress up in Mayor Pen's costume 
Pick up the shovel ... And find the buried treasure!!

This time, there are FOUR Very Special Items buried ... And I am providing clues as to each one:
ITEM #1
COOL AND SWEET ? A CREAMY TREAT

ITEM #2
DARK AND SWEET ? A HEART SHAPED TREAT

ITEM #3
A HIDDEN TOME ? MAYHAPS SHAKESPEAREAN?

ITEM #4
RICH AND MELLOW ? FOR MORNING FELLOWS

FIRST ONE TO SOLVE ALL THE PUZZLES AND PROVIDE PICTURE PROOF WILL WIN A CHOCOLATE CAKE COLLECTIBLE.
PS ? IT IS NOT THE CAKE BURIED ON THE BEACH THAT 3Dewdrops has already located.
Take a picture ... Again,  you will have to actually take the picture of each item to win, and you have to have met all the requirements *























- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> My entry Part 3 (haiku) is now ready!  Part 4 (drawring) is still in the works; I've made the concept sketch, hopefully i find skillz to turn it into something better! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOTALLY LOVE THESE!!!  ALL rich in meaning and heart content!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

ooo- is the scavenger hunt open to everyone?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

my character right now in this outfit lol!! I'm dying


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ooo- is the scavenger hunt open to everyone?


YEP... EVERYONE WELCOME ... THE MORE THE MERRIER


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

so like this!









Fixing to make them the right way round lol!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 20, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> so like this!


  NICE!  I just input the dream address.   I'd be stalking but I discovered Aaron Yan has a new drama.  <3  <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

and I'm done editing it! lol.... my computer skills suck lol


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

Ayy Toad, do you have a Mac ;D


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ayy Toad, do you have a Mac ;D



yes i do! and I took them with my phone

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw.... that book was so infuriating! it was hid well in plain sight lol! I thought the cherries by the plaza were a clue or something....


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> yes i do! and I took them with my phone


*high-five*


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> *high-five*



I thought you were gonna give me some tips, but you hate apple products..... don't you


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I thought you were gonna give me some tips, but you hate apple products..... don't you



I have a Macbook, and an iPad, and they're great haha

And tips? I don't have no tipz m9


----------



## Meliara (Mar 20, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I thought you were gonna give me some tips, but you hate apple products..... don't you



I'm the apple thief hater.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> so like this!
> 
> View attachment 167480
> 
> ...


Hahaha .... Very well done, toadsworthy!!!  ... I came back on after dinner to find your posted success! CONGRATULATIONS!! And you did very well with your pictures ... I am laughing about the book! I did try to hide them all in plain sight ... Lol 
I am sending you your chocolate cake as soon as I post this 

Btw ... You, *ahem* Mac / Apple haters ... I use a Mac Computer, iPad and iPhone ... Lol ... All apple at this house 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK ... Just wanting to thank all of you for your enthusiastic participation ... Thank you all for dreaming Tubetown! Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Named after my Weiner Dog, heh heh ... So is my other town, HotDoggy 

I hope you are all enjoying this as much as I am!

I would like to remind you to put in an entry for the grand prize  4444 TBTs if you haven't already done so 
Also, please keep posting the ACNL factoids ... I still have some prizes to award before the closing Monday evening.
If you haven't won anything yet, please keep trying!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

aww I missed out on the scavenger hunts!  What a unique & fun idea Pen!  This might be the best giveaway you've done so far


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

I will visit hot doggy later! I love tube town... So think I've been three times in the past three days


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

congrats Toads!

that outfit suits your mayor btw, Toads, i think that should be your new look!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 20, 2016)

King Dad said:


> congrats Toads!
> 
> that outfit suits your mayor btw, Toads, i think that should be your new look!



I second this.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2016)

I may have to invest in some zebra outfits


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 20, 2016)

Hahaha ... There can never be too many hot zebra striped mamas! Lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> aww I missed out on the scavenger hunts!  What a unique & fun idea Pen!  This might be the best giveaway you've done so far


Aw, thanks Darlin  ... Maybe I should try and hide something else ... I'll have to think on that!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

*NEW POP QUIZ - GUESS LULU'S NEW TRICK - WIN A SHAMROCK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a photo ready to upload as proof for the correct guess 
Some of you might remember that Lulu does a lot of tricks, (as well as her *ahem* naughty behaviours)
She rings the dinner bell for her food, gets me a tissue when I sneeze, etc ... Now you need to guess her new trick ... One clue ... Move fingers quick!
I love it when I get lots of guesses, but if you have already won a Collectible on this Giveaway, I will pass to the next correct guess  
I would post a video, but I find the technology beyond me on that one, so a photo series will have to do


Spoiler:  LULU'S NEW TRICK PICTURE PROOF



Nope ... Not here yet ... Gotta guess it first


*


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 21, 2016)

High five?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

she can catch bugs?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

Ha ha ... Both good guesses, but nope ... Lulu did snap at a yellow jacket hornet once and had a very swollen lip ... Poor baby ... But that really wasn't a trick


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2016)

Does she catch the ball when you throw it?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

she can dance?


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2016)

Can she say please?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

she can shut a door?


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2016)

Can she open a door?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

Can she walk on her back legs?


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2016)

Can she do a hand stand?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

Ah sorry I've already won Dx


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2016)

Umm, can she ring the doorbell?


----------



## Vickie (Mar 21, 2016)

♥_ she can play dead? >< _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> she can shut a door?


Can you be more specific on this please, Hun?


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2016)

Can she cheer?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can she like turn the door handle to shut the door?


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 21, 2016)

She can paw your hand quickly? ;p


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Can you be more specific on this please, Hun?



stands & uses her paws to close the door?


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> stands & uses her paws to close the door?


OK  ... Congrats, Hun! I'm going to give it to you ... Even though she actually uses her snout to close the cabinet doors ... When I am working in the kitchen and have a cabinet door open, she will come along and slam it shut on me and then expect a treat for her trick!!! Lol
Here is the photo proof of her cabinet door shutting skills


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> OK  ... Congrats, Hun! I'm going to give it to you ... Even though she actually uses her snout to close the cabinet doors ... When I am working in the kitchen and have a cabinet door open, she will come along and slam it shut on me and then expect a treat for her trick!!! Lol
> Here is the photo proof of her cabinet door shutting skills


awww so smart! your little sous chef in the kitchen.  thanks so much <3


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> *NEW POP QUIZ - GUESS LULU'S NEW TRICK - WIN A SHAMROCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CLOSED  P e p p e r won this one ... Lulu's trick is that she closes doors, cabinet doors most often, and I need to get my fingers out quickly or get them pinched!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

Omg I wish my dog could do that xD


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

Night night, everyone ... Going to catch some ZZZzzzzs


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 21, 2016)

gradulations, Pepper!

Lulu's forgetting not to smite the hand that feeds her!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

Lulu does indeed have some serious memory lapses regarding how she ought to behave ... But then she gazes up at me with those big brown eyes and *I* totally forget 

I will be offline until this afternoon ... I will check back in for added posts ... Contest closes 6:00 PM My time PST ... Keep on posting


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello Pennifer!

Thanks for doing this giveaway! I'm always looking for an excuse to do some writing lol.

You love every form of art. Art is an extension of the creator's heart and expression of their thoughts, and you very clearly believe this. "art," contrary to popular belief, encompasses every form of self-expression through creativity, whether it be music, drawing or literature, and I've seen that you have a passion for all of those.

Secondly, you love Animal Crossing! You, like myself, have played it on every platform since the original Gamecube game back in 2002 (although I skipped Wild World somehow, now that I think about it... oops.) You've been on these forums for over two years now, and in every post you create it's easy to see your love for this game and everything about it. I can imagine it's as nostalgic for you as it is for me, and it's probably been there to comfort you during some hard times in your life (because I know it has for me.)

Third, you love to be kind and generous! This giveaway itself is a chief example of this, but I've seen many other selfless cases of generosity from you. As the quote goes, "life is not measured by what you gather, but by what you give," and it's easy to see that you have a heart focused on giving and selflessness.

Lastly, and this is somewhat of an extension of the first point, you love Shakespeare! You're often quoting his works and clever ways and I absolutely LOVE that about you. I've read much of Shakespeare's works and I always find it cute and funny when you incorporate part of his work in your sentences. In addition, I've heard rumors that, although I haven't personally seen your town yet, you've devoted a little section to creating a Shakespeare Garden. That's awesome in and of itself 

So to close, this forum simply wouldn't be the same without you, and I'm sure many people would agree. you give life to this forum through your quick-witted cheerfulness, and seeing you here and happy brightens everyone's day.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 21, 2016)

Zounds! checking in I see the deadline's been moved up an hour, and I've still got East Coast errands I must run!   
_:::sprinting out to car:::_


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

Ahh noo it's ending?? ;-;

Let me just say, this has been one of the most awesome giveaways I've participated in ahh 

I'm not a fan of the "post to win" ones, so that's why I especially loved this one haha

Thank you ever so much for my Shamrock and Apple <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 21, 2016)

I wish their were more opportunities to get to know the members like this! Maybe then I would get over my fear of meeting people online lol!

This giveaway has been one of the best I've ever seen! I will be working until an hour after the deadline.... But good luck to all! And thanks Pennifer! It's been wonderful gettig to know you more! You are awesome


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

aww this is coming to and end... thanks so much for your generosity & making this a fun and unique giveaway.

here's my last ACNL tip: 

if you get grass wear in your town like me from running, here's a way to regrow your grass

1. Have beautiful town ordinance active.
Very important if you don't wanna lose your precious flowers and have your town flooded with weeds.

2. Find a villager that wants to leave your town.
The moving villager must ping you and walk towards you to trigger the conversation about leaving. if you find any difficulties finding the mover, talk to your villagers many times, they tend to tell you if someone is thinking about moving.

3. Tell the mover Yes/No.
If you want to keep the villager tell him to stay, if you want him to leave tell him to leave, simple as that. Sometimes they want to stay even if you tell them to leave. If this happens you have to reset and try again. Even if you reset the mover for that day is the same.

4. Time-travel
After you are sure you've done all the above steps save and quit.
Press the home button on your 3ds and go to settings then "today's date".

Change the date to the previous month.
Do not change it 1 month forward as many people claim is the best way, it's not.
If you time-travel 1 month ahead it might spoil your game, such as town aesthetics, colour of grass etc.
So change the month to 1 month before. Exit the settings and load your game.

As soon as you load your game save and quit instantly. Do not talk to anyone or wander around. Nothing has changed yet, this is normal. The mover who you convinced him/her to stay/leave it's still in your town.
(This happens because time-travelling any amount of time backwards counts for only 1 in-game day)
After you saved and quit, go to your 3ds setting again and change the date to the current date.. That means 1 month ahead of the current settings.

5. Enjoy.
Load your game and wander around town.
The mover is still here if you had told him to stay or he's gone if you had told him to leave.
Explore your town and witness the regrown shining grass. That's it!

Extra:
After you've done this and you are back to to your current time someone else may want to move that day. Even if you've played that day before attempting this method, after you've done this it'll be a completely new day with new fossils, items on shops etc. This is normal.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

Ah, nightmares, toadsworthy and p e p p e r  Thanks for the sweet words ... And thanks, p e p p e r for that last tip on keeping grass from wearing ... I did not know this ... I know it is always safer to TT back in time rather than forward, but this is good to know! 

I am pouring over all the entries again and as always, I wish I could award the grand prize to you all!
I have really enjoyed getting to know you all a little better also ... There is still a little time to the deadline ... Just under one hour ... Six pm on the Pacific Coast is looming, ( but, hey! There is still daylight! And it's officially Spring, so life is good) 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> Hello Pennifer!
> 
> Thanks for doing this giveaway! I'm always looking for an excuse to do some writing lol.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this Aronthaer  It is Lovely! I have happily added you to the entries


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 21, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Ah, nightmares, toadsworthy and p e p p e r  Thanks for the sweet words ... And thanks, p e p p e r for that last tip on keeping grass from wearing ... I did not know this ... I know it is always safer to TT back in time rather than forward, but this is good to know!
> 
> I am pouring over all the entries again and as always, I wish I could award the grand prize to you all!
> I have really enjoyed getting to know you all a little better also ... There is still a little time to the deadline ... Just under one hour ... Six pm on the Pacific Coast is looming, ( but, hey! There is still daylight! And it's officially Spring, so life is good)



Aww thanks! It's been a good run. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 21, 2016)

My entry Part 4 (drawring) is ready here!  My art is nothing like the sun...  

Aye as feared, I've had to submit my oafish concept sketch, and my colored pencils are also nowhere to be found.  But i?ve fleshed out the sketch with another sketch:  a dramatic sketch of the dialogue that accompanies the drawring sketch... 




Spoiler: Entry Part Four (drawring and playscene)









?The Art?s the Thing?

Act IV:  scene iv

_an artist?s drawing room
Penn opens door and enters, a tempest outside cracks its cheeks and has mussed her hair,
a customer is waiting_ 

WS:  	A horse!  A horse!  My kingdom for a horse!
	Prithee, canst thou draw Peaches, eating a peach?
	(it?s my native fruit you know)

P:	_doffing her hat_
	Aw, William, I?d be happy to draw Peaches for you!
	But there?s no charge, hun,
	I would never bill the Bill!

WS:	By my troth, thou art a goodly creature!
	I shall return anon.

P:	I?m always in the ?giving vein? for you!

WS:	_aside_:
	(How far that little candle
	throws her beams!)

_Exeunt_



- - - Post Merge - - -

SORRY IF THIS POST MERGES

ACNL FACTOID/TIP:  April Fool's Day- supposedly you can keep the towel and get the villagers pictures.
Just say you know the answer and get the towel. Leave the house and drop the towel or put it in your saved mail.
Go back in and you'll get another round. (i havent tried this yet, but I have bought the towels from people on forums.  April 1 is coming up soon, so we can all try it out then!)


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

King Dad said:


> My entry Part 4 (drawring) is ready here!  My art is nothing like the sun...
> 
> Aye as feared, I've had to submit my oafish concept sketch, and my colored pencils are also nowhere to be found.  But i?ve fleshed out the sketch with another sketch:  a dramatic sketch of the dialogue that accompanies the drawring sketch...
> 
> ...



OMG!!! I LOVE this so much  

Closing the thread now .... *THANKS TO EVERYONE* ... WILL POST WINNER(S) AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!! 
I will reopen it as soon as I am ready to make the announcement!


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 21, 2016)

OK ... Here we go .... Pen's 4444 Prize Winners

GRAND PRIZE WINNER - KING DAD 





What can I say!? Thank you so much for your creative, artistic, and spot-on analysis of things I love ... Shakespeare, art, ACNL and my delight in silly humour!

444 TBTs WINERS: (I know I didn't include this as a prize, but I just have to!) 
P e p p e r ... Especially because you remembered my love for my Mom and the symbolism of the December birthstone 
Toadsworthy ... You knew how much I love the widdle sheep! Lol and pink! And for being so sweetly complimentary 

100 TBTs 
3Dewdrops ... I love that you mentioned my love for my family  and I adore them! 

SHAMROCK COLLECTIBLE ... To otomatoe ... I loved that you took note of my town tune and your nod to my love of cartoon art 

44 TBTS TO THE FOLLOWING:
iicookehmonstar ... Because you noted my love for rain, zebra stripes and drawing  

Cheezyfries ... Because you remembered how I love dragonflies, and Lulu tricks. 
Nightmares ... Because you noted my love of Minions and the beach 
Lucanosa ... Because you noted my love of coffee, chocolate and giving 
Aronthaer ... Because you noted my love of ACNL and your sweet comments about my "cheerfulness" 
StarryWolf ... Because you noted my love for drawing, dragonflies, Minions and Shakespeare 

10 TBTs just for your love and entering 
Kanaa
Giulsiruu 
Aixoo 

CONGRATULATIONS TO KING DAD ... AND TO ALL OF YOU!!
I AM IN THE PROCESS OF SENDING OUT THE PRIZES


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 21, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> OK ... Here we go .... Pen's 4444 Prize Winners
> 
> GRAND PRIZE WINNER - KING DAD
> 
> ...



Cangrats to you all! And thanks again Penn for hosting such a delightful giveaway!


----------



## Meliara (Mar 21, 2016)

Awwwwe!  This was the nicest surprise Pen!!!  Thank you! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 21, 2016)

awww! thanks so much! congrats Kind Dad, a very lovely tribute! thanks again for hosting a wonderful time  congrats everyone


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 21, 2016)

omigosh Penn- thank you thank you so much!   

Let me say it was an absolute pleasure making my entry for you--  I've always so enjoyed wordplay with you and your love of a good turn of phrase!  Everything that I and everybody else had to say in their entries was absolutely sincere- we think you're awesome, and I'm glad some more people got to know you through this giveaway!  Thanks for the so many prizes you gave all of us-- and congrats to everyone on their prizes!

I'm a bit speechless right now really...   thanks again for all the things you do!


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow!  Thanks so much again Pen!  TBT wouldn't be the same without you <3  This was such a fun giveaway & I'm glad more people got to know you (and Lulu) better <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Congrats to King Dad!  Well deserved (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 22, 2016)

OK, folks  ... All the prizes are distributed ... I'm exhausted! Lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was such a lot of fun and I am so appreciative of all your kind words and sweet comments!
I hope you all enjoy your prizes ... And I forgot to mention that the collectible gifts are just that ... Gifts ... If you wish to trade, sell, or hoard  that is up to you ... Lol ... I won't be offended 

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> omigosh Penn- thank you thank you so much!
> 
> Let me say it was an absolute pleasure making my entry for you--  I've always so enjoyed wordplay with you and your love of a good turn of phrase!  Everything that I and everybody else had to say in their entries was absolutely sincere- we think you're awesome, and I'm glad some more people got to know you through this giveaway!  Thanks for the so many prizes you gave all of us-- and congrats to everyone on their prizes!
> 
> I'm a bit speechless right now really...   thanks again for all the things you do!


You are very sweet!   I am really delighted that you won! I know we will go on enjoying our exchange of quips and repartee


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 22, 2016)

thank you so much for yet another successful giveaway pennifer!! i had a lot of fun participating, thank you!


----------

